# LulzSec löst sich auf!



## mari0 (26. Juni 2011)

*LulzSec löst sich auf!*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die in den letzten 50 Tagen durch Attacken auf Sony, der CIA und anderen namhaften Internetseiten bekannt gewordene Crackergruppe, löst sich nach eigenen Angaben auf. Das gab die Gruppe die nach eigenen Angaben "nur aus 6 Personen besteht" gestern am 25.06 in den späten Abendstunden bekannt. Als Grund dafür gaben sie in ihrem (wahrscheinlich) letzten Dokument an, dass "ihre für 50 Tage geplante Kreuzfahrt" vorbei sei.

Ob es nun endgültig mit LulzSec vorbei ist oder ob es sich nur um einen Scherz handelt, wird sich noch zeigen.



Das Dokument: 50 Days of Lulz - Pastebin.com


Quellen: Militante Hackergruppe LulzSec löst sich auf - Berlin - Newsticker - FOCUS Online Nachrichten
gulli.com - news - view - LulzSec löst sich auf (Update)




PS: Ich hoffe das die News dem Leitfaden entsprechen, denn es sind meine ersten.


----------



## inzpekta (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

So etwas löst sich nicht einfach auf...
Da werden wir noch von hören... Davon bin ich überzeugt...


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Wenn es wirklich nur 6 Leute waren war ihre "Leistung" schon recht erstaunlich.


----------



## steinschock (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Ich hab gestern gelesen das die von Hackern gejagt werden und teilweise geoutet worden sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Egal ob 6 oder 60 Leute, als eine " Leistung " möchte ich es nicht bezeichnen. Es ist ja schon vieles zu diesen Gruppen gesagt worden was ich hier nicht wieder aufwärmen will, aber wer anderen in die Suppe spuckt bekommt auch leicht selber einen Teller davon ab. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die so Sang- und Klanglos verschwinden


----------



## King_Sony (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Naja,
ich finde es schon eine Leistung, da dann doch einiges an Können dahinter sein muss, wenn solche Leute bloß ihr Talent anders einsetzten würden...


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Wäre im Grunde ein logischer Schluss sich jetzt aufzulösen bis etwas Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist und sich dann im Verlauf der Zeit neu zu gruppieren und da weiterzumachen wo sie aufgehört haben.
Jetzt ist das Pflaster ja bekanntlich ziemlich heiß ^^


----------



## rAveN_13 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Feiglinge! Je länger sie machen, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie sitzen wo sie hingehören. Hinter Gittern!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Leistung allein ist ja nicht Positiv oder Negativ. So gesehen ist es schon eine Leistung.
Kann mir vorstellen das sie sich jetzt auflösen. Es wird ihnen zu heiß. Trotzdem glaub ich auch das es einige erwischen wird.


----------



## Dan23 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Die Geheimdienste dieser Welt werden die Auflösung dieser Gruppen nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Die werden schon noch bei denen anklopfen. Und warum werden eigentlich nie die Chinesen angegriffen? Stecken die wahrscheinlich dahinter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Allein schon die Profilierungssucht dürfte wohl dem auflösen entgegen stehen. Ich hoffe doch wenigstens das die ihren Lohn noch empfangen


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Schön zu sehen wie sich einige auf die nicht existierende Demokratie in Deutschland und Europa Honig an den Mund schmieren lassen :p

zu lulzsec.. schade das sie sich auflösen aber einige aktionen waren schon positiv für uns user.. 

wir müssen uns mal endlich zur wehr setzen und den da oben zeigen dass wir auch nen wörtchen mitzureden haben.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> ...
> zu lulzsec.. schade das sie sich auflösen aber einige aktionen waren schon positiv für uns user.....


Die haben nur Userdaten gestohlen. Es war negativ für die User. Und zwar nur für die!


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

achja biste dir sicher dass sie es waren?? 

das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Wer soll es sonst gewesen sein 
Die haben doch auch oft Bilder auf der Website hinterlassen


----------



## Julianus2008 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Ich hoffe, die werden noch alle geschnappt, die haben nur andere Leute genervt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie sich einige auf die nicht existierende Demokratie in Deutschland und Europa Honig an den Mund schmieren lassen :p
> 
> zu lulzsec.. schade das sie sich auflösen aber einige aktionen waren schon positiv für uns user..
> 
> wir müssen uns mal endlich zur wehr setzen und den da oben zeigen dass wir auch nen wörtchen mitzureden haben.


Die meisten Aussagen haben hier mit dem Thema eher wenig zu tun. Es war ja auch nicht Robin Hood, der den Armen geholfen hat. Ich wüßte auch nicht das deren Hackerei und Datendiebstahl was für den User gebracht haben oder bringen würden.


----------



## Koyote (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Also ich finde die Jungs cool, wenn die sowas können... Respekt !


----------



## Focus2K (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Es ging dabei nicht vorrangig um den datendiebstahl, aber da kann ich jetzt wahrscheinlich lange reden.

soll jeder denken was er will und ich denke jeder darf dazu seine meinung haben und äußern.

Ich find die leute auch gut


----------



## zøtac (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> achja biste dir sicher dass sie es waren??
> 
> das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.


 Sie haben auf Facebook , Twitter und ihrer HP gepostet das sie es wahren und haben die Daten auf ihrerer Homepage veröffentlicht.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## KaterTom (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

An diesen/solchen Leuten gibt es nichts gut zu finden, das sind einfach nur Verbrecher!! Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ihr solche Leute auch noch gut findet wenn ihr selbst Opfer eines Verbrechens geworden seid oder wenn von solchen Leuten euer Bankkonto leergeräumt wird.


----------



## matthias2304 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Hab vorgestern auch gelesen, dass sie sich in Anonymus eingliedern/zusammentun wollen.....wir werdens sehen, wenn wir wieder Emails erhalten mit dem Betreff: " Sorry, but your account was compromised" oder sowas ähnliches, weil wieder 1,5 Mio Daten geklaut wurden.....


----------



## El Sativa (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



Focus2K schrieb:


> Es ging dabei nicht vorrangig um den datendiebstahl, aber da kann ich jetzt wahrscheinlich lange reden.
> 
> soll jeder denken was er will und ich denke jeder darf dazu seine meinung haben und äußern.
> 
> Ich find die leute auch gut


 klar sollte jeder seine meinung haben und auch äußern können. aber nur "gut" oder "böse" reicht meiner meinung nach nicht, da es sich hier um kriminelle handelt, die zwar auch "gutes" getan haben; siehe "isharegossip", aber auch immerwieder durch datendiebstahl auffallen.
somit bin ich der meinung, das man seinen "respekt" vorsichtig verteilen sollte und nicht jedem typen in grünen strumpfhosen gleich nen heiligenschein aufsetzt.


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



Focus2K schrieb:


> Es ging dabei nicht vorrangig um den datendiebstahl, aber da kann ich jetzt wahrscheinlich lange reden.


 
genau das ist es was ich auch meine 



zøtac schrieb:


> Sie haben auf Facebook , Twitter und ihrer HP  gepostet das sie es wahren und haben die Daten auf ihrerer Homepage  veröffentlicht.
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher


 
alles klar


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



El Sativa schrieb:


> die zwar auch "gutes" getan haben; siehe "isharegossip"


 
Das mit isharegossip war aber nicht LulzSec oder?



			
				Focus2K schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging dabei nicht vorrangig um den datendiebstahl, aber da kann ich jetzt wahrscheinlich lange reden.
> 
> soll jeder denken was er will und ich denke jeder darf dazu seine meinung haben und äußern.
> 
> Ich find die leute auch gut



Aber wenn es denen nicht vorrangig um den Datendiebstahl geht (was ich auch gut glauben kann), wieso zur Hölle muss man dann hunderttausende Nutzerdaten klauen? Wieso? Ich kapier es nicht. Mit Spaß hat das sicherlich nichts mehr zu tun. Oder würdest du es als lustig bezeichnen, wenn 6 Leute ein bisschen schmunzeln können, dafür aber ein Unternehmen riesen Probleme bekommt und hunderttausende Leute erstmal Angst um ihr Geld (Kreditkarteninfos) haben? Wenn das deine Definition von Spaß ist, dann tust du mir leid. Denn laut LulzSec war das alles ja nur wegen dem "Spaß"...


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



El Sativa schrieb:


> klar sollte jeder seine meinung haben und auch äußern können. aber nur "gut" oder "böse" reicht meiner meinung nach nicht, da es sich hier um kriminelle handelt, die zwar auch "gutes" getan haben; siehe "isharegossip", aber auch immerwieder durch datendiebstahl auffallen.
> somit bin ich der meinung, das man seinen "respekt" vorsichtig verteilen sollte und nicht jedem typen in grünen strumpfhosen gleich nen heiligenschein aufsetzt.


 
el sativa.. wenn daten gestohlen werden, okay. das das nicht "ok" und negativ ist, das ist klar, aber wenn man sich wie Anonymous für Sachen einsetzt und auch auf die Strassen geht, so wie sie es schon gemacht haben, dann ist das eindeutig POSITIV!!

ich bin und bleibe ein befürworter von Anonymous!

Und das anony und lulz sich verbinden bzw zsamarbeiten haben sie vor paar tagen schon geschrieben 

gruß
ray


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Aber wenn es denen nicht vorrangig um den Datendiebstahl geht (was ich auch gut glauben kann), wieso zur Hölle muss man dann hunderttausende Nutzerdaten klauen? Wieso? Ich kapier es nicht. Mit Spaß hat das sicherlich nichts mehr zu tun. Oder würdest du es als lustig bezeichnen, wenn 6 Leute ein bisschen schmunzeln können, dafür aber ein Unternehmen riesen Probleme bekommt und hunderttausende Leute erstmal Angst um ihr Geld (Kreditkarteninfos) haben? Wenn das deine Definition von Spaß ist, dann tust du mir leid. Denn laut LulzSec war das alles ja nur wegen dem "Spaß"...



Hitman, die Sache ist es den Usern die Angst zu machen und Ihnen "Vorsicht" aufzuzeigen wie Sie mit Ihren Daten umgehen. Und ohne solche "Beweise" von Kundendaten können sie garnicht die Angst bei den Usern erwecken und somit kann man so auch den Druck auf die Firmen zu erhöhen die widerum Ihre Sicherheiten erhöhen müssen. Und durch die Menge die "gehackt" werden kann man aufzeigen wieviele Firmen sich wenig um die Kundendaten / Sicherheiten geben..

und das sowas funktioniert hat man ja bei Sony gesehen  Über 1 Monat Offline Time.. Da erreicht man schon einiges um diese auch zu gewährleisten.

Ausserdem ist es die Aufgabe von Lulz bzw von Anony gewesen die Firmen und Institutionen vor Ihrem Online Registrierungswahn zu warnen. Immerhin muss man sich heutzutage immer und überall für etwas registrieren.. 

Verstehste?


----------



## Jami (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Egal ob 6 oder 60 Leute, als eine " Leistung " möchte ich es nicht bezeichnen. Es ist ja schon vieles zu diesen Gruppen gesagt worden was ich hier nicht wieder aufwärmen will, aber wer anderen in die Suppe spuckt bekommt auch leicht selber einen Teller davon ab. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die so Sang- und Klanglos verschwinden


 Doch, auch soetwas nennt man Leistung. Ist wie mit Voldemort. "Er hat großartiges geleistet. Schreckliches, ja, aber großartig."


----------



## jelais99 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Und dafür muss man zum Teil Menschen so sehr diskreditieren und zu einer medialen Hetzjagd aufrufen?

_Bei einem Hack einer Porno-Webseite ergatterte die Gruppierung auch Login-Daten, die sie anschließend veröffentlichte und dazu aufrief, die gefundenen Personen auf Facebook zu diskreditieren._
Quelle: EVE Online, Minecraft & League of Legends angegriffen - 15.06.2011 - ComputerBase

Und auch dies hier zeigt, dass es eher darum ging Schaden zu verursachen, egal wen oder was es betrifft.

_Via Twitter machen sich die Hacker zudem über ihre Angriffsziele lustig und schalteten jüngst sogar eine Telefonhotline, bei der man sich zu den Aktionen äußern und weitere Angriffsziele vorschlagen konnte._
Quelle: EVE Online, Minecraft & League of Legends angegriffen - 15.06.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Hademe (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Ich werdse net vermissen! Dieses dumme rumgehacke da zur Zeit ist einfach nur noch nervig.


----------



## Schokomonster (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Ich habs doch gewusst Mami und Papi sind wieder da und die kleinen müssen endlich wieder um 19 Uhr im Bett sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mari0 schrieb:


> ​Die in den letzten 50 Tagen durch Attacken auf Sony, der CIA und anderen namhaften Internetseiten bekannt gewordene Crackergruppe, löst sich nach eigenen Angaben auf. Das gab die Gruppe die nach eigenen Angaben "nur aus 6 Personen besteht" gestern am 25.06 in den späten Abendstunden bekannt. Als Grund dafür gaben sie in ihrem (wahrscheinlich) letzten Dokument an, dass "ihre für 50 Tage geplante Kreuzfahrt" vorbei sei.
> 
> Ob es nun endgültig mit LulzSec vorbei ist oder ob es sich nur um einen Scherz handelt, wird sich noch zeigen.
> 
> ...



Und was ist das für ein Dokument auf das du verlinkt hast? Eine PDF-Datei? 
Also du weisst schon, dass jeder Anfänger Trojaner in PDF Dateien einbinden kann, oder?
Nur mal so als Denkanstoss. Mit dem Dokument bauen sie sich sicher ein neues Botnetz zusammen


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> genau das ist es was ich auch meine
> 
> 
> 
> alles klar


 
Wie dumm und naiv muss man sein. Die machen richtig viel Kohle damit. Spätestens wenn ein 14 Jähriger Datensätze in einem Warezforum ergattert und euer Konto leerräumt, werdet ihr wohl aufwachen. Dauert eh nicht mehr lange bis die gefunden werden oder deren Konten einngefroren werden. 

Da hätte wohl Mutti dem Kind nicht das Buch "Hacker for Dummies" schenken sollen 

Edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## Insecure (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Da hätte wohl Mutti dem Kind nicht das Buch "Hacker for Dummies" schenken sollen



Das Buch heißt Hacking For Dummies.
*
*


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

mjx, was fuer einen Druck willst du auf Firmen erhoehen?

Du tust hier so, als waeren die Produkte von Sony fuer jedermann lebensnotwendig, und Sony nutzt das schamlos aus.
Es ist jedem sein freies Handeln, wenn er sich fuer ein Produkt entscheidet, und die Auflagen des Herstellers fuer dessen 
Nutztung akzeptiert.
Aber hier herrscht ja die Meinung das man ueber alles frei verfuegen kann, wenn man es schon gekauft hat.

Ich als Kunde kann Konzerne unter Druck setzten, in dem ich nichts mehr von ihnen konsumiere, denn die sind auf mich angewiesen.
Auf mein Geld.
Das was diese ganzen, von dir heroisierten Gruppen machen ist einfach nur kriminell.

Wenn diese Leute wirklich was bewegen wollen wuerden, wuerden sie mal Gleichgesinnte organisieren.
Wenn viele praesent sind kann man was erreichen. Nicht wenn ein paar Verbrecher Netzwerke unsicher machen und Daten klauen.

Bisher wurden meist nur Konzerne untergraben die nur Luxusgueter herstellen, also wovon keiner wirklich abhaengig ist und da wurden Daten geklaut.
Mir kann da keiner erzaehlen, das das fuer einen guten Zweck war.

mfG
V.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und was ist das für ein Dokument auf das du verlinkt hast? Eine PDF-Datei?
> Also du weisst schon, dass jeder Anfänger Trojaner in PDF Dateien einbinden kann, oder?
> Nur mal so als Denkanstoss. Mit dem Dokument bauen sie sich sicher ein neues Botnetz zusammen


Wo soll da die PDF Datei sein?

Und wer als Admin surft hat es auch nicht anders verdient. So blöd sollte heutzutage doch wirklich niemand mehr sein und als Admin ständig unterwegs sein.


----------



## ThorMaer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Hoffentlich pwnen sie Sony nochmal, denn dort sind nach wie vor die gleichen Pfuscher am Werk.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wo soll da die PDF Datei sein?
> 
> Und wer als Admin surft hat es auch nicht anders verdient. So blöd sollte heutzutage doch wirklich niemand mehr sein und als Admin ständig unterwegs sein.


 
Das weiss ich nicht, weil ich den Link nicht öffnete.
Du brauchst keine Adminrechte um eine Anwendung auszuführen. Und UAC ist bei mir aus, weils total nervt.

p.s. in der Firma z.B. bin ich zu 90% als Organizational Unit Administrator unterwegs und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

achja, aber leider kaufen es doch die Meisten!! Das ist das Problem. Und sie werden es auch weiterhin tun! 

Leider und genau da tritt Anony und LulzSec mit ein! 

egal, manche können oder wollen es halt einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> achja, aber leider kaufen es doch die Meisten!! Das ist das Problem. Und sie werden es auch weiterhin tun!
> 
> Leider und genau da tritt Anony und LulzSec mit ein!
> 
> egal, manche können oder wollen es halt einfach nicht verstehen.


 
Dann ist das doch ein Problem dieser Leute und nicht deins.
Wo hast du dadurch einen Nachteil?
Nur weil dir persoenlich manche Firmenpolitik nicht gefaellt?

Wenn es etwas lebensnotwendiges waere, worauf man auf keinen Fall verzichten kann, um zu (ueber)leben, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.
Aber abgesehen von CIA, sind doch die geschaedigten Firmen, solche die mehr oder minder Luxusgueter herstellen, auf die keiner wirklich angewiesen ist.
Als Kunde in einer halbwegs (zumindest uns vorgegaukelten) westlichen freien Welt hast du doch die Wahl etwas zu konsumieren oder nicht.

Aber nur weil dir oder einigen anderen Konzern xy nicht gefaellt, ist es doch nicht rechtens, kriminelle Handlungen gegen diesen durchzufuehren.
Und schon gar nicht in der Form wo man Dritte, in dem Fall Kunden des Konzerns, schaedigt.

Zu deinem Satz das es die Meisten kaufen... nochmal: sollen sie es doch machen, deswegen bin ich nicht verpflichtet gleiches zu tun.

Ich versteh deine ganze Argumentation nicht.

mfG
V.


----------



## mjx (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

ja scho klar *Verminaard
*
du.. schon mal die Firmenpolitiken heutzutage angeschaut? nich nur von 1 oder 2 oder ein paar. Jede Firma heutzutage bzw. deren CHef einfach profitgierig. Genauso wie Politiker.. Macht und Geld das einzige was für diese Menschen an der Führungsspitze zählt und das MUSS sich ändern. Arbeitsplätze fallen weg weil die Leute an der Spitze Ihren Hals nich voll kriegen und DAS muss sich ändern.

Das möchte Anony und auch Lulz ändern, dass die Welt mal zum Nachdenken angeregt wird und ja vlt. kaufen die Konsumenten iwann weniger aber das is das Ziel von genannten Hackergruppen.

ABer das wirst du wohl nie kapieren.. Schade eigentlich

Gruß
Ray


----------



## Verminaard (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> du.. schon mal die Firmenpolitiken heutzutage angeschaut? nich nur von 1 oder 2 oder ein paar. Jede Firma heutzutage bzw. deren CHef einfach profitgierig. Genauso wie Politiker.. Macht und Geld das einzige was für diese Menschen an der Führungsspitze zählt und das MUSS sich ändern. Arbeitsplätze fallen weg weil die Leute an der Spitze Ihren Hals nich voll kriegen und DAS muss sich ändern.



Das erreichst du aber nicht durch das Einbrechen in Firmennetzwerke und stehlen von Kundendaten.
Datenhandel ist heute ein sehr lukratives Geschaeft.



mjx schrieb:


> Das möchte Anony und auch Lulz ändern, dass die Welt mal zum Nachdenken angeregt wird und ja vlt. kaufen die Konsumenten iwann weniger aber das is das Ziel von genannten Hackergruppen.



Wieso machen dann solche Gruppen nicht mehr Aufklaerungsarbeit?
Momentan machen die nur Negativschlagzeilen.
Nochmal: es werden Kundendaten (also auch deine und meine) geklaut, und das kann nicht im Sinne von Veraenderung und Aufklaerung sein.
Wir, die Konsumenten, haben ein maechtiges Mittel in der Hand, und das ist unser Geld. Aber soetwas muss sinvoll eingesetzt werden.
Wieviele der Menschen glaubst du, wissen von den Motiven von Anon?
Die Meisten sehen nur das wieder einmal ein paar Hacker/Cracker in einen Konzern eingebrochen sind, und ihre sensiblen Daten entwendet haben.



mjx schrieb:


> ABer das wirst du wohl nie kapieren.. Schade eigentlich


Auch ein komplett falscher Rueckschluss und Unterstellung von dir.
Ausserdem etwas sehr von oben herab...
Liest du eigentlich meine Postings?

Veraenderungen wuensche ich mir auch.
Wir haben in unserer Zeit die Mittel dafuer.
Diese werden aber nicht verwendet.
Es nutzt kaum jemand das Demonstrationsrecht (oder ich bin hier nicht gut genug informiert).
Bei Landtagswahlen entscheiden 54% der Wahlberechtigten ueber das Wohl aller.
Schon alleine das ist ein Punkt, wo es in meinen Augen keinen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf gibt.
Solange das nicht geaendert ist.
Gruppen wie Anon koennten auch hier Aufklaerungsarbeit leisten, Menschen organisieren, etc etc.
Aber das hat was mit Arbeit zu tun. Ist nicht so einfach wie ein Botnetzwerk zu installieren, Seiten lahmzulegen.
Oder Daten entwenden und dadurch noch Kapital schlagen.

Wach du einmal auf, und sieh das das keine Helden sind. Solche Menschen agieren meistens auch nur wegen Profit.
Also aus den gleichen Beweggruenden wie Konzernspitzen und Politik.

mfG
V.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Wenn man der Meldung auf Gamestar glauben darf haben die sich nicht ganz freiwillig aufgelöst: LulzSec - Persönliche Daten der Mitglieder veröffentlicht - News bei GameStar.de

"A-Team" Hacker Group Posts Purported Identities and Locations of LulzSec Members


----------



## TheReal1604 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Vielleicht mal für einige ein kleiner Gedankenanstoß:

Warum war das alles denn überhaupt möglich? Richtig, Sony hatte mit den Sicherheitsupdates der Server geschlampt und das ist nicht nur bei Sony so, wie die ganze Welt zu sehen bekommen hat.

Hieß es nicht einmal in einem Statement von Lulzsec das diese (jedenfalls wars doch bei Nintendo so) nur die Sicherheitslücke aufzeigen wollten.

Und @*Verminaard Du tust so, als ob Luxusartikel nicht zum Leben dazugehören, wer kann denn heutzutage schon ohne eine kaffeemaschine, Fahrrad oder ein Auto leben?.. 

MfG
*


----------



## taks (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



mjx schrieb:


> wir müssen uns mal endlich zur wehr setzen und den da oben zeigen dass wir auch nen wörtchen mitzureden haben.


 
Was haben wir bei Sony mitzureden? Die sind ein Konzern mit Geschäftsleitung und VR. Und die sagen was gemacht wird, nicht die User und schon garnicht irgendwelche Hacker...

Was haben manche Leute nur für Vorstellungen


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Und @*Verminaard Du tust so, als ob Luxusartikel nicht zum Leben dazugehören, wer kann denn heutzutage schon ohne eine kaffeemaschine, Fahrrad oder ein Auto leben?..
> 
> MfG
> *



Willst du mir irgendwas bestimmtes sagen, oder ist es ein Versehen das du hier extra in fett schreibst?
Haelst du mich fuer so naiv, das ich nicht selbst weis, das Luxusgueter mit zu unserem Alltag gehoeren?

Das einzige was ich versuche anzusprechen ist, das seltsamerweise in letzter Zeit nur in Konzerne bzw Firmen
virtuell eingebrochen wurde, die nichts Lebensnotwendiges herstellen oder vertreiben.
Zumindest wurde es nicht groß publik gemacht.
Zum Anderen wurden seltsamerweise immer Kundendaten entwendet. Und hier gibt es noch Leute die das als Heldentat abstempeln.
Wenn wirklich gegen boese Konzerne vorgegangen wird, wieso wird dann nicht bei Apple eingebrochen?
Die veraeppeln ja seit laengerer Zeit ihre Kunden auf verschiedenste Art und Weise. Die Firmen die fuer Apple produzieren sind auch nicht gerade fuer ihre Mitarbeiterfreundlichkeit bekannt.

Seltsamerweise ist aber Sony in den Mittelpunkt gerueckt. Ich nehme mal an, wegen der PS3 Linux Sache. Aber darueber gibt es genug Threads.

Wieso wird denn nicht gegen Mineraloelkonzerne vorgegangen?
Das sind in meinen Augen Verbrecher. Staendig steigende Preise bei einem Produkt das auf jeden Fall verkauft wird.
Weil davon die ganze Welt abhaengig ist.
Gaskonzerne die wieder mal eben ihre Preise um 10-25%, in meinen Augen spaerlich begruendet, erhoehen.
Energiekonzerne die zwar Gewinne scheffeln, aber trotzdem immer wieder Preise erhoehen. Weil Strom wird so oder so gekauft.

Wenn man das so von bisschen abseits betrachtet, koennte man annehmen, das diese Hacker/Crackergruppen doch nur ihre eigenen Interessen im Vordergrund haben.

Ich weis es nicht.

Mindfactory hat, glaube ich, keinem was getan, ausser bisher, ein guter Onlineversand gewesen zu sein. Trotzdem wurde dort eingebrochen und Daten geklaut. Es wurde nicht bei Eon eingebrochen und mal bisserl Chaos verursacht mit einer Botschaft zu hinterlassen.
Selbst wenn Mindfactory ihr Netzwerk nicht auf Militaersicherheitsniveau gehabt hat, ist das keine Legimitation sich dort mal eben 
reinzhacken und zu stehlen.
Das Argument, das sich die Firmen mehr um Sicherheit kuemmern muessen, ist hier nicht wirklich angebracht.
Es kann noch so viel investiert werden, es wird immer Wege geben reinzuzkommen.

Und weil solche virtuelle Kriminalitaet sicherer ist, als vor Ort irgendwo einzubrechen, wird es sowas immer oefters geben.

Und ihr verehrt diese Verbrecher auch noch...


mfG
V.


----------



## TheReal1604 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LulzSec löst sich auf!*

Wo habe ich bitte geschrieben das ich LulzSec o.Ä Gruppierungen verehre?

Du scheinst dich ja auch schnell angegriffen zu fühlen - wenn du schon auf fette Schrift mit so einem riesen Text antwortest.

Hatte LulzSec bei Mindfactory "virtuell" eingebrochen? Wir sollten beim Thema bleiben.

Und war es nicht eigentlich k&m die gehackt wurden? Jedenfalls stand das vorne groß auf der Heise Startseite, aber das nur nebenbei.

MfG

Ps: Ja das mit der <b>Fetten Schrift</b> war ein Versehen, der Editor hatte nach Kopieren deines Nicknames aus dem Thread irgendwie rummgesponnen .


----------

